# Live aus Cape Coral



## pkbenny (27. März 2012)

Ich bin gerade in Florida und habe trotz nicht angelnder weiblicher Begleitung die Möglichkeit ein paar Tage (4) Zeit ein paar Fische zu ärgern...

Nachdem ich gestern schon ungeduldig auf Shrimps ein paar Catfish, Gaftopsailcatfish und Mangrove Snapper von der Brücke aus gefangen habe, gings heute mit dem Guide raus. Die Gegend erkunden, ein bißchen was über die Angeltechniken erfahren und Angeln auf Goliath Grouper standen auf der Tagesordnung.

Erst gings zum Köderfischfang...selten so starke Köderfische gefangen ;-)





Danach ging es zur Brücke, allerdings war die Tide anfangs noch nicht optimal, deshalb lief es erstmal schleppend...#u
Nach einer kurzen Pinkelpause und dem Entschluss das Guiding etwas zu verlängern, kehrten wir an die vielversprechenden Brückenpfeiler zurück und diesmal wurde ich gleich doppelt belohnt.

Die ersten Sekunden sind entscheidend und auch defintiv die anstrengendsten Momente des Drills. Mann gegen Fisch...Bremse komplett dicht #:

Hier die Aktion der 130 lbs Rute





Der erste hatte geschätzte 40 Kilo





Der zweite geschätzte 50 Kilo





Beides keine Riesen, aber respektable Gegner und schöne Fische. Ich habe mich jedenfalls sehr gefreut.
An dieser Stelle nochmals Danke an Alex (Sockeye), der mir Capt. George empfohlen hat! Schöne Grüße soll ich Dir bestellen.

Neben einigen kleinen Trouts gabs zum Abschluss noch einen netten Redfish.





Außerdem haben wir Delphine und Manatees gesehen. Eindrucksvoll waren auch die springenden Rochen, von denen einer 10 cm am Kopf meiner Freundin vorbei an den Bootsrumpf gesprungen ist, bei mittelschneller Fahrt nicht so ganz ohne |scardie:


Jetzt gehts ins Bett und ich hoffe morgen, wenn ich ohne Guide unterwegs bin, fange ich auch etwas... #h


----------



## WUTZ82 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Super echt klasse Bericht lass mal weiter was von dir hören die beiden Brocken werden bis zu 250kg schwer oder???


----------



## norge_klaus (27. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Na das sieht doch richtig gut aus. Schön, etwas von der Golf-Küste zu lesen. An welcher Brücke habt ihr gefischt ? Die nach Sanibel geht ? Für Tarpon dürfte es ja noch deutlich zu früh sein oder geht da schon was ? Vor Cape Coral liegt ja ein absoluter Hot-Spot.
Viel Spaß und tight lines !
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Franky (27. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Moin Benny,
sieht irgendwie bekannt da aus...  Ich war vor 2 Wochen dort :q
Wo ihr wirklich hin müsst, um FRISCHEN Fisch zu essen, ist das "Olde Fishing House" auf Matlacha (4530 Pine Island Road NW). Sieht von aussen aus wie Hulle, aber Fisch (ich empfehle blackend mullet oder grouper), Krabbenbälleckens, Waffle Fries und Remou sind echt der Hit. Die Shrimps sahen geil aus. Häufig macht einer oder zwei auf Klampfe richtig coole Mucke dazu - voll kultig die Bude und wirklich: NICHT ABSCHRECKEN LASSEN!!!! Insb. die Bedienung ist sehr sehr nett!!! :q

PS: beste Ribs: Rib City!


----------



## pkbenny (27. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Soweit ich weiß werden die sogar über 300 Kilo schwer.
Aber so einen großen muss ich nicht wirklich fangen...

Es war die 3, also letzte Brücke nach Sanibel...
Tarpon ist noch etwas früh, aber da es bislang wohl ungewöhnlich warm ist, sind sie teilweise früher da als normal. Aber noch nicht wie in 1 Monat oder so. Aber nach Boca Grande werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht tuckern...aber mal gucken.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps Franky, ich muss nämlich noch ganz dringend Ribs essen  Auch dem Olde Fishing House werden wir dann mal einen Besuch abstatten. Wie gesagt, die Zeit ist begrenzt, Samstag gehts bereits nach Fort Lauderdale zwecks Kreuzfahrt.

So ich pack jetzt meine Sachen und hol mein Boot für die nächsten 3 Tage ab...

Bis später!


----------



## sei (27. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Ich bin im September für knapp 3 Wochen auf Senibel!  Ich hatte bei meinem vorletzten Aufenthalt dort auch tolle Erlebnisse! Solche Bilder lassen natürlich die Erwartung ins unermessliche steigen!
Werde mir auch nen Guide nehmen, wäre aber klasse, wenn dumir nen Tip für Bootsverleih geben könntest! Brauchtest du einen Bootsführerschein oder konntest du das Boot so mieten?


----------



## Franky (27. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

@ Sei:
'N Bootsführerschein gibbets da nicht 

@ Benny:
Wenn Du bei Rib City bist - nimm ruhig die 1,5 Racks.... :q
Wir waren übrigens in der Miramar Street beim East Cape Coral Parkway.

Ein Tipp noch: besucht das DEK.......... :q:q:q:q:q Aber 8ung: wenn sich die Barmädels Sahne um den Bauchnaben sprühen und das mit Vodka vollmachen: ablehnen!!!!!!! Man(n) wird eingeditscht und ist das Gespött aller!! :q:q:q

Und nochn Tipp, wenn ihr wieder in den Osten fahrt...
http://www.captaindougs.com/airboat_tours.htm
Mit dem Airboat durch die Mangroven ist echt geil. Wir haben sogar Delphine vor der Nase gehabt. Kostet rd. 40 $ PP + Tipp (ca. 8 - 10 $ PP)


----------



## sei (28. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

@Franky: Vielen Dank, hab jetzt auch alles in dem anderen Threat gefunden!


----------



## Sockeye (28. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*



pkbenny schrieb:


> Es war die 3, also letzte Brücke nach Sanibel...



Genau da hab ich mit Capt. George den 300lbs Grouper geärgert... Hier in Full HD in der Tube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQSLOHZ1jTQ

Das wichtigste ist aber, dass er uns gezeigt hat, was, wo geht.

Viel Spaß noch und schöne Drills!
VG
Sockeye


----------



## pkbenny (29. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

So heute die beiden letzten Tage in der Zusammenfassung. Leider nicht so erfolgreich wie ich mir das ganze erhofft habe. Gestern nach dem Losfahren gemerkt, dass nur ein Echolot installiert war. Ohne Kartenplotter war ich echt aufgeschmissen, denn bei den ganzen Flachwasserzonen ist es ohne Tiefenkarte nicht möglich die flachen Seegraswiesen anzufahren ohne die Schraube zu riskieren. Wenn man denn weiß wo die blöden Wiesen sind, wenn man keine Karte hat :-(
Hochwasser ist momentan sehr spät, was das Angeln auf Redfish sehr einschränkt bzw. ausfallen lässt, da meine Liebste meistens um die Uhrzeit schon wieder rein will.

Heute Kartenplotter mit GPS nachinstalliert bekommen, damit war das Navigieren um Welten besser. 
Aber als Norwegenangler ist es schon ungewohnt sein 7 Meter Boot mit 150 PS Außenborder in nur 2-3 feet tiefem Wasser zu fahren. Richtig behaglich fühle ich mich dabei noch nicht...

Naja trotz meines Flachwasser-Unbehagens die Seegraswiesen heute definitiv gefunden.
Allerdings haben wir nur die kleinen Trouts ins Boot befördern können. Keine Maßige dabei, aber ein richtig geilen Biss versemmelt. Der Fisch hatte vom Schwall beim Biss zu urteilen mindestens 60 cm (eher mehr) und ziemlich Speed beim Abziehen drauf. Wenn das ne Trout war dann ne ordentliche. :r

Zusätzlich gabs noch ein paar kleine Sand Seatrouts und Snapper. Das last-minute Highlight heute war eine Spanish Mackerel. Die biss auf der Heimfahrt gerade als ich kurz vor Ende der ersten Slowspeed Zone meinen Wobbler beim Schleppen reinholte. Hat quasi im Schraubenwasser gebissen das Vieh. Die Zähne sind nicht von schlechten Eltern. Mein Wobbler hat jetzt definitiv einen "used look" 





So morgen ein letzter Angriff. Obwohl meine Freundin tapfer durchhält und sogar mitangelt und auch fängt, hat sie so langsam die Nase voll...

Dann noch ein Tag Sanibel Island mit Ausflug ins Miromar Outlet. Die letzten freien Plätze im Gepäck eliminieren. Allerdings haben wir schon in Orlando ordentlich zugeschlagen...
Danach gehts weiter in die Karibik, dort wird es wohl auch in den Fingern jucken, aber die Angeln bleiben wohl im Schrank. #q

Hoffe morgen gibt es noch was Fischiges, was es wert ist photographiert zu werden...


BTW: 1 1/2 Racks of Baby Back Ribs bei Rib City? Mission acomplished! 
Heute gabs wieder Sushi im Kumo Steakhouse. Auch sehr lecker...


----------



## pkbenny (29. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Falls noch einer früh morgens einen Tipp für mich parat hat, wo ich definitiv was ordentliches fangen kann...dann her damit 
Ansonsten werde ich wieder auf den Flats die Trouts jagen...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Wünsche euch noch ganz viel Spass und super Fänge!


----------



## Sockeye (29. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Falls du schwerers Gerät dabei hast:

- unter der Sanibelbrücke mit Lebendköder auf Grouper. Da gibt es nicht nur Goliath  

- vor Sanibel Island auf den Riffen. Bei deinem Boot nur bei wenig Wind. (Vorsicht viele Haie)

Für leichtes Gerät:

genau am Anfang (vom Fluss aus) der Slowzone, Richtung CC hafen abbiegen (Rum Runners etc). Direkt an den äußeren Mangroven verläuft eine Strömung (10-15m tief), da geht immer viel auf *lebendige* Shrimp.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## pkbenny (30. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Heute fing es an, wie es gestern aufgehört hatte. Mit einer Spanish Mackerel beim Schleppen. Der Fight war ganz nett, ziemlich schnelle Fluchten...
Danach mit live Shrimps an der von Sockeye empfohlenen Stelle an den Mangroven probiert, ging aber nicht viel. Vielleicht hatte ich nicht die richtige Tiefe!? Erwähnenswert war hier nur der Kugelfisch auf Wobbler 

@Sockeye: Meintest du, dass ich auch richtig tief angeln sollte? Ich hatte ich an der beschriebenen Stelle in etwas flacherem Wasser versucht. 

Dann bin ich erstmal an die Stelle von gestern gefahren um zu gucken, was die Trouts so machen. Nennt mich "Mr. underslot Trout". Von mind. 15 Trouts nur eine Maßige. Im Vergleich zu den Kunstködern an den letzten Tagen heute, entgegen der Äußerung meines Guides, deutlich mehr Bisse auf live shrimp. Habe heute insgesamt fast 50 shrimps verangelt, alleine.

Ähnlich wie gestern den vermutlich besten Fisch auf den Flats vergeigt. Heute weil ich den dämlichen Anfängerfehler gemacht habe und die Rute nach dem Auswerfen einfach abgelegt habe um die zweite Rute vom Bug zu holen. Aus dem Augenwinkel sehe ich noch meine popping cork abtauchen und im nächsten Augenblick meine Rute über Bord gehen. Glücklicherweise blieb der Fisch trotz circle hook nicht hängen und ich konnte nach einem kurzen Bad im nicht kühlen Naß wieder mit Rute an Bord zurückkehren. Wie dämlich...#q

Übrigens habe ich eine deutlich bessere Bissausbeute gehabt als ich von 3er Circle auf 1er normale Haken umgestiegen bin und die Popping Cork noch schwerer bebleibt habe.

Dann war es mal wieder Zeit für einen Pinkelausflug nach Punta Rassa zu fahren. Aber so ist das halt mit Frauen an Bord. 
Auf dem Weg dahin noch hautnah ein paar Manatees beobachtet. Gaaanz langsam angefahren und dann Motor aus und rangleiten lassen. Eins war direkt unter dem Boot. Spätestens wenn man diese wundervollen Geschöpfe einmal so nah gesehen hat, wird einem klar warum die Slowspeed Zonen so wichtig sind. Narben hatten leider trotzdem alle gesehenen Tiere.

Danach hat sich es sich nicht mehr so richtig gelohnt noch was Neues auszuprobieren. Wir sind zum Tanken gefahren und ich habe dann bis zur Bootsrückgabe an der ersten Brücke im River die Gray Snapper geärgert. Shrimps an der freien Leine. An leichtem Geschirr machts das durchaus Spaß und man muss aufpassen, dass Sie nicht in die Brückenpfeiler schwimmen. Das ist für die Schnur nämlich nicht gut...
Zeitweise war das Boot umzingelt von Eagle Rays. Ohne Pol Brille sollte man hier wirklich nicht rausfahren...

Dann wehmütig das Boot abgegeben. Angeln gibts nur noch vom Ufer aus, wenn überhaupt. :-(

Mein Resumee nach 4 Tagen angeln. Der erste Tag mit dem Guide war unbedingt zu empfehlen. Wer effizent auf Goliath angeln will, braucht definitiv ein Sidescan Echolot und einen sehr guten Captain. Außerdem gehört die Ausrüstung bei den meisten eher nicht zum Standard. Günstiger als mit Capt. George kommt man an die Biester meines Wissens nicht ran. Leider hat es etwas lange gedauert, weshalb das Angeln auf die anderen Fische etwas zu kurz kam.
Wenn man auf sich allein gestellt ist und vieles ausprobieren möchte, dauert es ja immer eine Zeit bis man weiß, was wann wo und wie funktioniert. Dafür waren 3 Tage Bootscharter leider zu wenig. Aber ich habe sehr viel gesehen (Delfine, Manatees, große Schwärme Eagle Rays, etc.)  und auch ein paar nette Fische gefangen (wenn auch nicht so viele große wie erhofft).
Wenn ich das Boot noch ein wenig länger gehabt hätte, wären die Fangergebnisse bestimmt noch besser gewesen. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich nicht das letzte Mal hier war. Und dann hol ich mir den Fisch der meine Angel klauen wollte ;-)

Wenn noch jemand was wissen will, weil er vielleicht auch hier angeln will, dann schreibt mir einfach...


----------



## pkbenny (30. März 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Ein Nachtrage aus kulinarischem Sichtwinkel:
Trout und Mackerel sind sehr lecker gewesen. Heute gibt es nochmal Mackerel und Redfish. Ein Buch hilft hier schon vor dem Fang zu wissen, ob man den Fisch essen sollte.

Und noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Ünterschätzt nie die Beisskraft der gefangenen Fische, egal wie klein die Biester sind. Snapper heissen nicht umsonst so. 
Lipgrip und Zange ist immer die bessere Wahl. Da man aber bei einem 15 cm Fisch nicht unbedingt den Lipgrip rausholt, muss man echt aufpassen. Ich wurde 2-3 mal Zeuge der spitzen Zähne. Gott sei Dank nicht beim Kugelfisch. Der kann nämlich ganz gerne mal ohne Weiteres ein ganzes Stück Fleisch entfernen....


----------



## future92 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Hey, bin auch grad in CC und versuch mein glück hier am Kanal vor dem Haus mit live shrimp an der freien Leine, leider geht da bei mir nicht viel, hatte nur einen biss und nicht mal der saß fest  . kennt ihr vllt. n paar hot- spots  in CC die man auch ohne boot erreichen kann? ein paar Tips für Köder, Montage etc. wären auch super 

also, danke schonmal für deine/eure tips


----------



## Sockeye (1. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

ohne Boot geht nicht viel.

Versuche es an den Fishing Piers in CC und Sanibel. Shrimps, jiggen.. etc. hauptsache nicht zu viel auf Grund, da nerven die Catfish..

Viel Spas und Petri
Sockeye


----------



## Franky (2. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*



future92 schrieb:


> Hey, bin auch grad in CC und versuch mein glück hier am Kanal vor dem Haus mit live shrimp an der freien Leine, leider geht da bei mir nicht viel, hatte nur einen biss und nicht mal der saß fest  . kennt ihr vllt. n paar hot- spots  in CC die man auch ohne boot erreichen kann? ein paar Tips für Köder, Montage etc. wären auch super
> 
> also, danke schonmal für deine/eure tips



Sowas kenn ich auch - Schnur läuft konstant, aber nicht sonderlich schnell von der Spule. Dann kommt der Anschlag und ggf. kurzer Widerstand - dann nix mehr, nur ein Rest vom Köder...
SInd meistenteils "BlueCrabs" - lt. einem Airboatcaptain extrem lecker. Ich habe so ein Vieh auf Tintenfisch gefangen gehabt. Hat noch beim Hochkurbeln genüsslich weitergefuttert...... :q


----------



## guifri (3. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*



future92 schrieb:


> Hey, bin auch grad in CC und versuch mein glück hier am Kanal vor dem Haus mit live shrimp an der freien Leine, leider geht da bei mir nicht viel, hatte nur einen biss und nicht mal der saß fest  . kennt ihr vllt. n paar hot- spots  in CC die man auch ohne boot erreichen kann? ein paar Tips für Köder, Montage etc. wären auch super
> 
> also, danke schonmal für deine/eure tips



Zu der aktuellen Kalenderzeit habe ich meinen bisher größten Snook auf der Pier in Cape Coral gefangen (ca. 90 cm lang). (lebender KöFi).


----------



## pkbenny (9. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

So bin wieder zurück aus der Karibik und nun in Miami und habe mal wieder gratis WiFi.
Am letzten Abend auf Matlacha war ich nochmal 2 Stunden von der Brücke ein paar Shrimps verangeln. Den Abend waren eine Menge Stingrays unterwegs. Habe 3 Stück gefangen, bzw. 2 kleine landen können und den dritten beim Landen erloren, da die Hauptschnur nicht für das durch die Luft kurbeln eines so großen Fisches gedacht war. Aber keiner der Locals hatte ein Netz dabei und bevor ich was sagen konnte, hatten die hilfsbereiten Nachbarn die Schnur in der Hand um den Fisch hochzuholen. Peng, das war dann die Hauptschnur. Daneben gabs noch mehrere Gray Snapper, einen kleinen Redfish, eine Sand Trout und einen Ladyfish.

Alles in allem also ein gelungener Abschluss, da dies meine ersten Rochen waren.

Dann war erstmal Karibikkreuzfahrt angesagt. Einfach HERRLICH 
Trotz der Befürchtung es konnte sich um eine reine Touri-Verarsche handeln, habe ich dann am letzten Tag auf den Bahamas über die Kreuzfahrtagentur für 120$ Dollar eine 2 Stunden Ausfahrt gebucht. (Meine Freundin wird immer kulanter!?) :l

Das Ergebnis war durchaus überraschend. Ich habe einen ca. 15-20 Kilo Barracuda gefangen. Das Ding war echt montrös und hatte Zähne wie ein Alligator 
Allerdings war der Captain nicht besonders motiviert, den Fisch an Bord zu bekommen, da das Fleisch solch kapitaler Barracudas häufig giftig ist. Nach dem ersten "unglücklichen" Gaffversuch, hat der Fisch noch einmal direkt am Boot den Kopf geschüttelt und der Haken ist ausgeschlitzt. :-( 
Also kein Foto, aber da das Vorfach berührt wurde, galt er als gefangen. Aber so ohne den Fisch in den Händen gehalten zu haben, bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack. Die beiden anderen haben einen guten Wahoo und einen guten Mahi Mahi gefangen. (Hier waren die Gaffkünste schon ausgeprägter, da die Fische gute Speisefische sind)
Gerade als die Fische anfingen zu beissen und die ersten Vögel unterwegs waren und sich die flüchtenden fliegenden Fische schnappten mussten wir abbrechen. Wir fischten mit fertig gerigten Ballyhoos. Wir waren zu dritt und der Captain fischte nur mit 2 Ruten (alles 80 lbs Klasse). Bestimmt wäre noch mehr drin gewesen, wenn wir mit mehreren Ruten gefischt hätten... Aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass viele unfähige Touris bei diesen Touren dabei sind, führen multiple Strikes bestimmt zu einem Chaos sondergleichen, wenn mit 6 Ruten gefischt wird...

Fazit: Für nur 2 Stunden ein respektables Ergebnis. 

Um mich ggf. etwas zu ärgern, bin ich zum Pier gedackelt, als die zweite 2 Std.-Tour einlief. Die 3 Angler hatten 7 oder 8 Mahi Mahis gefangen. Ergo hab ich mich in der Tat geärgert.
Hätte also lieber die zweite Tour nehmen sollen und nicht die erste gleich um 08:00 morgens. Naja, war auf jedenfall besser als nur am Strand zu liegen. Beim Schnorcheln, dann noch ein paar Hornhechte, Jacks, Permits usw. beobachtet.


----------



## pkbenny (9. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Heute sind wir nach dem Ausschlafen zum Sawgrass Recreational Park gefahren. Airboat-Tour für je 18 $ pro Person. Das war ok. Alligatoren, Vögel und Fische gesehen. Der angeschlossene Tierpark ist z.T. grenzwertig, da die Gehege der Raubkatzen und Wölfe m.E. zu eng bemessen sind. :-( 

Morgen um 19:00 gehts dann wieder zurück. Also bleibt noch Zeit um vormittags eine 4 Stunden Splitcharter auf einem netten Boot zu machen ;-)

http://www.therapy4.com/

Hoffentlich gibts noch was Nettes zum Abschluss...


----------



## aesche100 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Hallo nach Florida.
Danke für die Liveberichterstattung.
Hast Du noch ein paar Fotos von der Airboottour?Unter 40 $ hatte ich da nix gefunden.Eventuell die Adresse?
Viel Spass noch und weiter dicke Fische!

Mario


----------



## pkbenny (9. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Hallo nach Florida.
> Danke für die Liveberichterstattung.
> Hast Du noch ein paar Fotos von der Airboottour?Unter 40 $ hatte ich da nix gefunden.Eventuell die Adresse?
> Viel Spass noch und weiter dicke Fische!
> ...



Moin Mario,

hier die Website. 

http://www.evergladestours.com

Wir hatten noch einen Flyer gefunden, wodurch wir noch 3$ Rabatt bekommen hatten.

Bewertungen kannst du auch gut bei Tripadvisor nachlesen...


----------



## pkbenny (9. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Heute noch ein schönes Erfolgserlebnis zum Schluss gehabt:





ca. 20 Kilo Amberjack an der leichten Rute beim Speedjiggen erwischt. 
Ein absolut geiler Drill am leichten Geschirr mit Fluchten die man sich von den Fischen in Norwegen wünschen würde...

Außerdem gabs für mich noch einen Remora beim Trolling. Lustiger Fisch...





Die anderen hatten einige Mahi Mahis, einen weiteren guten Amberjack und einen kleinen Amberjack.

Meinen Fisch habe ich released...

Hier das etwas bessere Ergebnis des Schwesterschiffes:





Und im Hafen will man die Angel eigentlich schon wieder in die Hand nehmen...





Gegen die Tarpone sieht der Pelikan aus wie ne Quietsche-Ente 


SOO jetzt muss ich aber auschecken und zum Airport, denn mein Urlaub ist leider zu Ende. :c

 Ich hoffe der ein oder andere hatte Spaß beim mitlesen.
Wenn ihr noch was wissen wollt fragt einfach.


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*



pkbenny schrieb:


> SOO jetzt muss ich aber auschecken und zum Airport, denn mein Urlaub ist leider zu Ende. :c
> 
> Ich hoffe der ein oder andere hatte Spaß beim mitlesen.
> .


AUf jeden fall! danke #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Danke für die klasse Berichterstattung! 
Leider werden wir dieses Jahr nicht hin kommen...  

Aber solche Berichte lassen die lange Wartezeit etwas kürzer werden! #6


----------



## guifri (11. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Prima geschrieben.

Noch 35 Tage bis Marathon/FL...


----------



## Ossifischer (11. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Einfach genial !!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht, da wird´s einem warm ums Herz! Nur noch 22 Tage und wir kommen!


----------



## WUTZ82 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Echt du hast uns hier super auf dem laufenden gehalten und ich habe den Tröööt immer mitverfolgt super gemacht und danke dafür.


----------



## aesche100 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*



pkbenny schrieb:


> Moin Mario,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für den Link.Hast Du die Tarpon nicht angeworfen?Da könnte ich mich nicht beherrschen
Viel Spass noch!


----------



## Tortugaf (19. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Danke für den Bericht.#6

Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Amberjack.

G. Frank

.


----------



## Ossipeter (19. April 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Klassebericht mit Superfotos. Danke!


----------



## MAXIMUS (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Hi.
Ich fliege auch in 1,5 Wochen nach Cape Coral und habe eine Woche lang ein Motorboot.
Bin schon heiss wie Frittenfett auf's Angeln.
Wollte mal fragen wie groß die Köderfische für die tollen Fänge waren oder fängt man da nur durch jiggen(mit was)?
Besteht auch die Chance einen Hai zu fangen?
Wo hast du die Tarpone da fotografiert? konntest du da kein Köder auswerfen?
Danke im Voraus für die Info.


----------



## norge_klaus (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Hi Maximus, 
Tarpons schwimmen in jedem Hafen umher und sind auf der Suche nach Fischabfällen der Angler, die beim Filetieren entstehen und ins Wasser entsorgt werden. Diese Fische anzuwerfen bringt nix, da an einen Drill nicht zu denken ist.
Tight Lines
Norge_Klaus


----------



## sei (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

Soweit ich weiss ist in den Häfen auch Angelverbot!


----------



## pkbenny (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live aus Cape Coral*

So oder so, Drillen im Hafen nicht möglich bei solchen kampfstarken Fischen.

Köder kommt auf den Zielfisch an. Lebende Shrimps bringen schon zimlich viele Fische an den Haken.

Goliath-Grouper eher mit Köfis oder Cutbaits um die 40-50 cm. Am besten Jack Crevalle.

Was hast du denn für ein Boot? Willst du eher auf den Flats angeln oder Nearshore? 

Haie soll es viele geben momentan. Guck mal hier bei den Fangberichten, das gibt ab und zu gute Hinweise:

http://www.cyberangler.com/fishing-reports/florida/fort-myers/

Wenn du nach dem Lesen der hier relevanten Threads noch detaillierte Fragen hast, lass lieber mal telefonieren, sonst schreib ich mir die Finger wund.

Viel Spaß auf jedenfall!


----------

